# Adam's Donnington Pictures



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey peeps!

Great day out, so nice to meet you all and put names to faces!

Heres my pics, some not as clear as I would have liked. Havent really sorted them so you'll probably find alot are focused on me so please excuse!

So here, in backwards order (thank you photobucket) are my photos...


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Uh oh!

Don't let the number plate police catch you mate!! Where did you go after the track photo's????


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Where did you go after the track photo's????


I hung around for a bit then made tracks... such a shame we never got to shoot some proper pics... :? I couldnt find you anywhere, too many TTs!!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I was the one with bright orange vest, big camera, sun-burn, a big back-pack and not in a TT! How did you miss me :lol:

Sorry mate, next time I promise!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nice Pics Adam, sorry couldnt get round to sorting out your temp sensor but we'll do that when we hook up next if you havent had it done

regards
Wak


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Wak, thats fine, thank you for coming over, def want you to do it still please!

I want an N75 valve too please and a possible remap? Show price? <ahem>


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Wak, thats fine, thank you for coming over, def want you to do it still please!
> 
> I want an N75 valve too please and a possible remap? Show price? <ahem>


we'll work something out, you sure you need an N75?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Wak said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Wak, thats fine, thank you for coming over, def want you to do it still please!
> ...


TBH... i'm not sure (not mechanically minded), but i've been told to get one! :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

how about we do some data logging to check one day first!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great pics Adam whos the good looking guy in the yellow TT


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Wak said:


> how about we do some data logging to check one day first!


Sorry, i meant to say 'Performance' N75 valve...



YELLOW_TT said:


> Great pics Adam whos the good looking guy in the yellow TT


Hey, Andy... thats you my friend! :wink: 

I'll PM you the pics so you have them to keep... will also sort out those tailpipes asap! Promise!!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

nice pics Adam, you have an awesome motor, nice meeting you matey, such a freindly chap  oh yeah and BIG BIG BIG THANKS to you for sorting my headrests lol.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics Adam whos the good looking guy in the yellow TT
> ...


Cheers Adam you are a gent  are you going to ED 38 in August :?:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


yeah i'll be there!

hopefully theres a hotel nearby!! Dont like the sound of camping... what a snob! haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


When I was there 2 years ago there was a beer tent and music on site so camping could be a good idear as long as the weather is right :!: 
I think I will be going in the Golf for a change


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'll see.... could turn out to be a laugh :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> i'll see.... could turn out to be a laugh :roll:


Any way if I go in the Golf and it rains I can sleep in the car  [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

NIce to see you all again nice pics adam, andy well done the car looked cleaner than usual, at least i beat you in the hotel beer bill :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

robokn said:


> at least i beat you in the hotel beer bill :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only with my help Rob I was putting my drinks on your room number :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Christ andy and there was me only doing it every other round to yours, jeanette was glad to meet beth as they had a great time other wise jeanette would have been so bored and my ears would have hurt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

great pics Adam, ill get mine up sometime today. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> great pics Adam, ill get mine up sometime today. 8)


... and when you've finished with that you'll post the pictures :wink: :-*

(Sorry mate, it was just begging for a comment :lol: )


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > great pics Adam, ill get mine up sometime today. 8)
> ...


    
walked into that :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTej said:


> great pics Adam, ill get mine up sometime today. 8)


the medication is starting to work then :wink: :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > great pics Adam, ill get mine up sometime today. 8)
> ...


I'm surprised it's so soon after the operation :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great pictures Adam


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures Adam [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I never got my camera out --- it stayed in the boot all day long :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd left the good camera and had to use my phone but only had time for a few :roll: . The event was too good for taking pictures if you know what I mean :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

PMSL... love the banter on here, makes great reading!

Cheers for all yr nice comments...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

nice to see my car. Cheers ads


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> nice to see my car. Cheers ads


No probs mate... its lookin good!


----------

